# Amplificador Mosfet de 200wrms como minimo



## guillesj (Jul 1, 2007)

hola necesito ayuda por favor con un amplificador mosfet ab de 200wrms como mínimo alguien podria ayudarme, estoy buscando en internet pero ninguno parece ayudarme

agradeceria cualquier ayuda para mi proyecto
gracias


----------



## zopilote (Jul 2, 2007)

Soy muy lento pero te mando esto que tenia en el baul de mi compu.
primero uno de 350W pag 1 al 6

También los amplificador mosfet de Anthony E. Holton
en pdfs.


----------



## zopilote (Jul 2, 2007)

Uffs la lista parece interminable. ¿ Cúal te podria servir?
Un OPTI1001Mosfet  de 120w 
el PM224 200W  de Marchand Electronics inc y
High End 120W MOSFET IC LM4702

Son archivos que no se pueden ser subir por su tamaño. pero espero que los busque en la Red,



---------------
  zopilote


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 2, 2007)

Zopilote: ! ! ! Impresionante tu recopilacion ! ! !


----------



## guillesj (Jul 3, 2007)

zopilote infinitamente agradecido procedere a analizar el circuito y ante alguna duda dere te molesto otra vez gracias


----------



## llalexll (Jul 13, 2007)

Hola zopilote, estube probando los circuitos que mandaste, y trate de simular, el primero que pusiste,pero en la simulacion no me sale nada concreto, no se si me podrias hechar una mano, y me puedes decir los errores que puedo estar cometiendo.

Gracias de antemano!


----------



## nuk (Jul 13, 2007)

solo quiero saver si ya lo probo y si hace la bulla que dice no de 350watas jejee . no mentira  de verda quiero saver si funciona para hacerlo de abobazo y si n usar orcad que devera me entrevero y si alguien que este leyendo esto porfa diganme o escrivanme o dejen un manual de como usar orcad y sobre la pregunta de  amplificador ya ps me opasan el dato de que si funciona  GRACIAS anticipadamente


----------



## psychatog (Jul 19, 2007)

Hola!!

Uffs la lista parece interminable. ¿ Cúal te podria servir?
Un OPTI1001Mosfet de 120w
el PM224 200W de Marchand Electronics inc y
High End 120W MOSFET IC LM4702

Son archivos que no se pueden ser subir por su tamaño. pero espero que los busque en la Red,



no me podes paras los archivos de alguna manera???
Gracias!


----------



## zopilote (Jul 28, 2007)

Este es  un amplificador Mosfet de 200W (analicenlo y simulenlo)





--------------
  zopilote


----------



## gio1203 (Ago 3, 2007)

Hey Zopilote una pregunta como puedo incrementar la potencia del ultimo amplificador Mosfet de 200W.....


----------



## gio1203 (Ago 3, 2007)

Aqui tengo el archivo simulado en proteus... pero nose q pasa no veo una señal convencible a la salida... nose si me puedas ayudar


----------



## zopilote (Ago 5, 2007)

El amplificador de 200w es solo  el basico del diseño de A. Holton , te muestro este  AL-13.


-------------
  zopilote


----------



## nuk (Mar 22, 2008)

hola zopilote no se puede ver esas fotos del amplificador de arriba que es de Holton E. solo quisiera poder descargarlas para ver ese amplificador de antemano gracias por el aporte


----------



## zopilote (Mar 24, 2008)

♫nuk♫ dijo:
			
		

> hola zopilote no se puede ver esas fotos del amplificador de arriba que es de Holton E. solo quisiera poder descargarlas para ver ese amplificador de antemano gracias por el aporte



Espero que sea de tu ayuda, ya que los mosfet IRFP estan a precio razonablemente bajos.


----------



## nuk (Abr 4, 2008)

Muchas gracias por publicarlas .......  ahora si las puedo ve y quisiera saber de donde sale toda esa información de los amplificador de holton quisiera saber si es algun libro o algo........ y si lo es quisiera saber el nombre oh donde puedo descargar esa clase de imformacion mas que todo d A E Holton . muchas gracias de antemano.
♫nuk♫


----------



## andreslazari (Abr 14, 2008)

Hola.... la verdad que me llama mucho armarlo... alguien sabe mas o menos el costo de todos los componentes en argentina?

Desde ya gracias!


----------



## RALPH (May 2, 2008)

Hola , zopilote llegaste a armar este amplificador?


----------



## Andres Vergara (May 20, 2008)

Hola Ralph, te cuento que acabo de armar este amplificador de 200W. Anda espectacular por ahora, estoy en la etapa de pruevas ya que lo terminé hace unos días. El costo de los IRFP está entre 9 y 11$ cada uno. Creo que el total andará por los $70. Obviamente sin la fuente. Lo alimenté con 50+50, filtré con 2 electrolíticos de 7000uf. El único problema que tuve, fué que el BD139 me quedó al revés en la placa, osea, la cara de las letras contra el dicipador y la cara del metal hacia adelante. Por todo lo demás, fué bien. No se que va a pasar si lo dejo así ya que se supone que ese transistor tiene que tener la misma temperatura que los IRFP, otra sería cruzarle las patas asi queda el metal contra el dicipador. ¿Cuál te parese la mejor opción?
Espero que te sirvan los datos.
Saludos


----------



## Estampida (May 20, 2008)

La solución es cablear el BD139 y adosarlo a uno de los IRFs. Tiene que estar encima del mosfet.


----------



## Andres Vergara (May 20, 2008)

Gracias Estampida, el tema de que tenga que estar encima del IRFP es por una cuestión de temperatura (para que sea más directo?) o por algún otro fenomeno además de la temperatura?
Otra vez gracias
Saludos
 Andres


----------



## Fogonazo (May 20, 2008)

Andres Vergara dijo:
			
		

> ....El único problema que tuve, fué que el BD139 me quedó al revés en la placa, osea, la cara de las letras contra el dicipador y la cara del metal hacia adelante.



Posiblemente ese transistor se puso al revés intensiónalmente para que apoye el plástico sobre el disipador, como no disipa calor, solo esta allí para tomar la temperatura de la etapa de salida, no necesita ser atornillado, ni niple aislante.
Solo con unirlo al disipador (Térmicamente) con un poco de grasa siliconada alcanza.


----------



## RALPH (May 20, 2008)

Hola Andres que bien que te salio , tenias que ser  vergara como yo me apellido jajaja  , con respecto del bd139 tienes que conectarlo termicamente con los irfp de salida , tiene que sensar los  , unelos con unos cables a a la placa  , hoy me pongo a trabajar con este poder cuaquier cosa te consulto. saludos.


----------



## Andres Vergara (May 27, 2008)

Gracias por las respuestas. Por una cuestión de prolijidad y para respetar al que diseñó la placa, me quedé con la opción de fogonazo, dejar el bd139 como está, con las letras al dicipador y con grasa siliconada. Otra cosa que hice fué poner un inductor a la salida para filtrar las corrientes transitorias de los parlantes (no sé si era necesario pero por las dudas), el circuito original no lo trae así que puse 19 vueltas de alambre 1,5mm en nucleo de aire del tamaño de una pila AA, en paralelo con una resistencia de 22 Ohms x 5w. Alguien me podrá decir si es necesario, o no tiene caso hacerlo en este circuito? Por que? Ese inductor podrá traer alguna baja en el rendimiento original del circuito?
Otra mejora que le hice fué un delay de 2 segundos para el parlante con un circuito super sencillo (con 3 capacitores, una resistencia y un relé de 24v) al que lo quiera lo subo, como lo uso con un preamplificador, cuando lo encendía golpeaba demaciado.
Otro ajuste que tuve que hacer fué el del preset. Lo hice con el osciloscopio y una señal senoidal. Se ve clarito como se corta la senoidal al medio y se corrige hasta que queda perfectamente completa.
Espero que les sirvan los datos que puedo aportar a partir de haberlo armado.
Lo único que les puedo decir es que suena excelente!
Saludos
Andres


----------



## RALPH (May 29, 2008)

Andres , cual fue que armaste el Al-13  o el Al-35 ambos son de 200 watts . y si pudieras subir el delay. gracias.


----------



## Andres Vergara (May 29, 2008)

Ralph Vergara , no serás mi hermano no? 
El que armé es el de 200w AL35, el AL13 veo que es de 400W por lo que dice en la hoja. Es el mismo amplificador pero uno con 8 transistores a la salida AL13 y el otro con 4 AL35.
Te paso el delay. Yo lo alimenté asi como está con +50v (que los saqué de la rama positiva de la fuente), no le tomé el tiempo exacto pero sobra para que tenga un encendido silencioso, deve estar por los 3 segundos. Obviamente "entrada y salida" va en serie con el parlante.
Saludos
Andres Vergara


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 4, 2008)

Yo creo q zopilote ama desd el fondo de su corazon los amplificador mosfet, y me parece barbaro, la cantidad y calidad de esquemas y circuitos q este muchacho tiene!.
espero que el de 350watts funcione bien pq me lo voy a armar!

preguntita: realmente alcanza una disipacion de 350watts reales?

necesito por favor que alguien, incluido zopilote, me pase el esquema de esa pagina nº6 italiana, pero en limpio, porque no reconozco muchos componentes, no se ven bien.
por favor, me intereza mucho esa etapa de poder!


----------



## zopilote (Jun 4, 2008)

Para que quedes servido el amplificador mosfer de 350 (4 ohmios), lo que me gusta de este diseño es la entrada balanceada que posee, tengo otro que tiene  los mismos principios  que te va como yapa. Es uno de 70W.

Etolipoz
----------


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 4, 2008)

Eres un groso amigo zopilote.
este ultimo diagrama es como el de 350 solo q con 2 transistores en vez de 6 en la salida, y con menos alimentacion, pero debe sonar muy bien.

lo armo, posteo fotos y cuento como me fue.

saludos.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ago 6, 2008)

ojo con el amplificador de 70w con 2sk135 y 2sj50, ese amplificador solo admite transistores de compuerta lateral de hitachi o toshiba, si ponen mosfets comunes no va a andar, para usar mosfet de ir o thompson hay que adosar un multiplicador Vbe como circuito compensador de temperatura para ajustar la corriente de reposo del amplificador. por otro lado por fin veo un esquema con doble par diferencial de entrada y drivers cascode!


----------



## zopilote (Ago 11, 2008)

Me animo a compartir archivos que ya no se pueden bajar de las paginas originales, para los usuarios del Foro. Este es un amplificador Mosfet de 200W, para seguir con la meta original del post.


Etolipoz
----------



pdt. Si se esta violando algun derecho de autor de dichos esquemas, avisarme.


----------



## MFK08 (Ago 11, 2008)

excelente el circuito...


----------



## juanma (Ago 11, 2008)

Muy buen aporte zopilote! Con PCB y todo, muchas gracias!
Los armaste? Fotos? Simulaciones?

Mu bueno zopilote


----------



## juanma (Oct 5, 2008)

Zopilote, veo que el ultimo que posteaste paso sin pena ni gloria.
Me quedo en mente ese amplificador y lo encontre en la web:

TO220 (IRF840)






TO247 (IRFP260) STEREO





Y paso el dato de la pagina, que tiene otros amplificadores mas y modulos de proteccion:
http://www.adam.com.au/cgpap/QuasiWeb/index.htm

Por lo que obtuve de DIYAudio, este amplificador funciona muy bien.
Saludos


----------



## huki (Oct 25, 2008)

zopilote tengo una pregunta sobre el amplificador al-13.son 200w(rms) en 4ohm o en 8ohm la otra pregunta es el transformador que amperaje tiene que tener ya que dispongo de uno de 32+32 por 6amp,ahh el ajuste como se hace.bueno saludos y suerte


----------



## huki (Oct 25, 2008)

perdon zopilote me confundi no es el (al-13) es el (al-35).


----------



## zopilote (Oct 25, 2008)

Si no lo has notado ese trae una nota del kit  claro esta en polaco pero es una copia de lo de A. Holton, se recomienda un voltaje de 50 a 65V, pero nada impide usar tensiones menores o arriba de esos datos. Total un poco menos de tension nunca lo va ha danar.en cuanto a su corriente de reposo es entre 100 a 200mA todo depende de la forma de refrigeracion, a mayor corriente mas calor pero la calidad del sonido es mejor. Asi que puedes usar tu transformador.

Etolipoz


----------



## huki (Oct 26, 2008)

ok gracias por responder, pero me servira para hacer una version stereo o mono con ese amperaje y la otra cosa es como se hace el ajuste del preset y si es 200w (rms) ya que tengo unos parlantes de 12" que dicen 400w 4-8 ohm son merca american vox busque la paguina y los encontre el informe dice 400w(rms) 4 a 8 ohm esto ultimo no lo entiendo los de 4 a 8 ohm.bueno gracias y suerte


----------



## zopilote (Oct 27, 2008)

Tu amplificador se puede utilizar para una potencia stereo, solo que no conseguiras una potencia de 200W en ocho ohmios, tendras que emplear las dos bobinas de 4 de parlante para trabajarlo a cuatro ohmios, y podras obtener una buena potencia, ignoro si logres 200w, pero si pasas los 100w ya es suficiente. Con esa potencia retumbas todo. Para poner el bias apropiado, primero tienes que sustituir los fusibles por resistencias 5W de entre 22ohmios a 47 ohmios,  y poner un voltimetro en sus terminales, ejemplo si usas 47 ohmios deberas mover el potenciometro de ajuste hasta obtener entre 4.7V (100mA) a 9.4V (200mA),puedes escoger entre este rango no es necesario ponerlos asi, todo es cuestion de probar donde consigues la mejor calidad. Ah todo esto es con la entrada de senal cortocircuitada a tierra y sin  conectar un parlante. Luego que has dejado unos minutos que caliente los mosfet, vuelve a retocarlo. Luego mide la caida en cada resistencia de surce de los mosfet para determinar si hay mosfet con caracteristicas distintas, todos deben ser lo mas parecidos.  Antes de probar con un parlante debes cerciorarte del cuanto voltaje tienes en tu salida y tierra, si es menos de 50mA puede conectar tu parlante y inyectarle audio, si amplifica retira las resistencias de 5W y reemplazalas con fusibles de 5A. 


Etolipoz


----------



## POLI (Feb 10, 2009)

Pregunta ... el AL35 me encanto pero .... cero proteccion no? un simple corto a la salida y vuela todo no ? Lastima porque me habia dado muchas ganas de armarlo...


----------



## AJL (Feb 11, 2009)

Unas preguntas... Cuantos amperes necesita el Nmos200? y los IRFP260 se podrían reemplazar por algun otro transistor? Servirián unos IRFP240?

Saludos.


----------



## silfredo jimenez (Feb 18, 2009)

hola zopilote muchas gracias por los aportes, ya hice el amplificador Nmos 200w con irfp260 y suena muy bien pero tengo un problema y es que se me calientan mucho los transistores irfp, ademas que al cuadrar las vias que le coloco una resistencia de 100 ohm a 5 watt ala entrada de los voltajes y mido los voltajes una me mide 0.7 voltios mas que le otra osea una me mide 3.3v y la otra me mide 4 voltios
te pido una colaboracion para aclarar esta duda y muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## zopilote (Feb 18, 2009)

Describes como si estuvieras usando un foco en vez del  fusible,  eso provoca que la parte negativa del rectificador sea mayor. Y de que tamaño es tu disipador, los mosfet calientan más que los transistores.


----------



## silfredo jimenez (Feb 19, 2009)

tienes toda la razon lo estoy colocando en serie con un foco, pero asi tienen que calentar los mosfet?
tan caliente que la silicona para el calor hierve? y el discipador que estoy utilizando es de 20cm claro que esto no lo he colocado en el chasis y por eso no le he colocado el extractor. estoy pensando que los mosfet no son originales me costaron 4900 pesos colombianos (1.92 dolares)
muchas gracias por tu respuesta


----------



## silfredo jimenez (Feb 19, 2009)

hola zopilote, te comento que probe nuevamente el amplificador pero esta vez con dos bjt los 2sc5200 y suena excelente y no se calientan y las vias me cuadraron bien claro como me dijistes sin el foco en serie. para mi que era que esos mosfet que tengo no son originales


----------



## aldemarar (Feb 20, 2009)

silfredo jimenez dijo:
			
		

> hola zopilote, te comento que probe nuevamente el amplificador pero esta vez con dos bjt los 2sc5200 y suena excelente y no se calientan y las vias me cuadraron bien claro como me dijistes sin el foco en serie. para mi que era que esos mosfet que tengo no son originales



bueno compañero lo que puede estar pasando es que los transistores mosfet estan mal polarizado tengo entendido que estos transistores nesecitan poca corriente de excitacion, depronto puedo estar equibocado y las vias como las medistes?


----------



## jonico1 (Mar 18, 2009)

hola zopilote ! quisiera hacerte un pedido si esta a tu alcance :estoy interesado en armar un amp mos- fet y el que subiste 350w de una publicación italiana tiene algunos puntos interesantes a saber,1)pocos transistores de salida 2) compensación de la capacidad interna de los fets de salida 3)circuito totalmente simétrico 4)resistores de salida en paralelo para evitar el efecto inductivo de estos,en fin resulta interesante para probar ,el pedido cuando dispongas de un tiempo es si pudieras agregar a mano (y sobre el plano último la hoja 6 o el circuito ) los valores de los componentes ya q estos estan muy borrosos,desde ya muy agradecido cordial saludo...


----------



## crazysound (Mar 24, 2009)

silfredo jimenez dijo:
			
		

> hola zopilote, te comento que probe nuevamente el amplificador pero esta vez con dos bjt los 2sc5200 y suena excelente y no se calientan y las vias me cuadraron bien claro como me dijistes sin el foco en serie. para mi que era que esos mosfet que tengo no son originales



Hola Silfredo, lo tenés andando con +-70V? Yo hice la versión de 200W con un solo MOSFET por rama y funciona bien.

Saludos..


----------



## jonico1 (Abr 13, 2009)

hola ,quisiera hacer una pregunta a zopilote y a hazard ,quiero armar el amplificador mosfet de la publicación italiana de 350w en su salida este usa k1058 y j162 ,este par lo puedo reemplazar por irfp 9240 e irfp240 ? .
hago esta consulta por el comentario de hazard de que hay fets específicos de compuerta lateral y no todos son compatibles ,por último agradecería si pueden subir el circuito impreso del al-13 y la tensión de alimentación con que trabaja.
muchas gracias


----------



## zopilote (Abr 13, 2009)

Para emplear los Mosfet IRF tienes que emplear los de A.E. Holton o uno de está pagina,en el cual utilizan los Hexfet, y no reemplacer mosfet laterales por Hexfet en el de la revista italiana. 

Etolipoz


----------



## hazard_1998 (Abr 13, 2009)

jonico1, a diferencia de lo que puso zopilote, yo me quedo con el circuito de simetria complementaria con doble par diferencial de entrada, lo unico que debes hacer es poner un multiplicador vbe en lugar del preset de ajuste, y si, colocar un irfp 240 arriba y un irfp9240 abajo. sino te convence, entra a este post https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-mosfet-auto-14824/ y te fijes en la variante con driver mosfet no cascodo.


----------



## jonico1 (Abr 13, 2009)

gracias hazard y zopilote por sus consejos.
hazard si esta a tu alcance podrias brindarme un esquema a mano de la modificacíon que deberia realizar?
dado que no poseo experiencia para cambiar el diseño original.
muy agradecido.


----------



## Roliverio (Jun 15, 2009)

Hola a todos, que buenas aportaciones zopilote, tengo algunas dudas acerca del circuito de 200wrms(AL 35), tiene alguna proteccion contra corto circuito, no conzco el funcionamiento de los mosfet, solo quiero saber si desconecto mi bocina inmediatamente se va a proteccion o hay que hacer un circuito extra? Otra cosa, si quisiera aumentarle circuitos de salida en cascada, se incrementa mucho mi salida? Sirve el mismo pre, o hay que recurrir a otro circuito. Quiero hacer un sonido, asi que soy nuevo en esto. Saludos al foro


----------



## Roliverio (Jun 15, 2009)

Hola a todos:

Tienen algun circuito de proteccion para el al35? o Para cualquier amplificador?


----------



## thamaphyr (Sep 26, 2009)

alguno sabe de casualidad en principio como comenzar para poder diseñar un amplificador pero con las caracteristicas como uno desee?cuales serian los temas a estudiar


----------



## Zet@ (Nov 19, 2009)

Hola, mira tengo una duda, es que arme el amplificador Nmos200 To247, con los mejores componentes que encontré, pero al momento de las pruebas encontré que tenia en la salida un sonido aceptable sin distorsion a muy bajo nivel de volumen, pero cuando empiezo a incrementarlo se empieza a cortar, y de entrada se me calientan los irfp240, bastante, más el de la rama negativa, probé cambiando y probando los transistores de entrada, calibrando los presets, ajustando la tension de salida, pero nada, sigue saliendo el sonido cortado, si me pueden ayudar por favor!!


----------



## zopilote (Nov 20, 2009)

Zet@ dijo:


> Hola, mira tengo una duda, es que arme el amplificador Nmos200 To247, con los mejores componentes que encontré, pero al momento de las pruebas encontré que tenia en la salida un sonido aceptable sin distorsion a muy bajo nivel de volumen, pero cuando empiezo a incrementarlo se empieza a cortar, y de entrada se me calientan los irfp240, bastante, más el de la rama negativa, probé cambiando y probando los transistores de entrada, calibrando los presets, ajustando la tension de salida, pero nada, sigue saliendo el sonido cortado, si me pueden ayudar por favor!!



Tienes  que aportar más datos, como los voltajes, los transistores que usaste, condesadores ceramicos (arriba de 100V), los reemplazos si hubiera, en cuanto pusiste el bias, si hay un voltaje en la salida, y todo lo que usaste con foto incluido.

Etolipoz
-------


----------



## Zet@ (Nov 21, 2009)

Hola a todos!!
 Cuando arme la placa del modelo Nmos200, utilice los valores mencionados en el circuito, las tensiones, los valores de los componentes, probe y reprove lo transistores, ajuste la tension de salida en cero clavados, etc. Pero no hay caso, los transistores de salida se calientan y tengo una tension negativa en la salida.


----------



## hermanvz (Ene 18, 2010)

Agradecido por los aportes


----------



## jmbernal748 (Feb 18, 2010)

http://www.adam.com.au/cgpap/QuasiWeb/index.htm   esta direccion no funcona


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 18, 2010)

jmbernal748 dijo:


> http://www.adam.com.au/cgpap/QuasiWeb/index.htm   esta direccion no funcona



La página fue movida aquí:
http://sites.google.com/site/quasisdiyaudiosite/nmos-series/nmos200-1


----------



## Zet@ (Nov 4, 2010)

Saludos!!!
Les cuento que el dia de ayer termine de armar el ampli de 200w, probe cada componente antes de soldarlo, monte los disipadores, lo alimente y ¡Bingo! anduvo de una, bueno despues de 6  intentos fallidos. Pero la verdad es que suena bastante bien, mas de lo que esperaba!


----------



## zopilote (Nov 5, 2010)

Congratulaciones,  consigues terminarlo, yo lo tuve como cinco años en mis apuntes, planos a lapiz hasta que aprendi a hacerlo en eagle en donde lo termine, eso como hace dos años atrás, me pregunto si hubiera tenido tu persistencia lo hubiera terminado en muy corto tiempo.


----------



## Van Malta (Nov 6, 2010)

felicitaciones!!!!!!!!! que bueno , yo tambien lo arme y tiene una potencia impresionante.

 pero me di cuenta que para que tire los 200w hay que mandarle una señal de entrada bastante grande , ademas de que son 200w a 4ohms de salida.


 saludos ! una abrazo a los que creen!


----------



## SERGIOD (Jun 16, 2011)

zopilote dijo:


> Soy muy lento pero te mando esto que tenia en el baul de mi compu.
> primero uno de 350W pag 1 al 6
> 
> También los amplificador mosfet de Anthony E. Holton
> en pdfs.



Genial tu aporte te felicito seguro y tienes mas de esas bellezas


----------



## GodSaveMetal (Nov 15, 2011)

Zet@ dijo:


> Saludos!!!
> Les cuento que el dia de ayer termine de armar el ampli de 200w, probe cada componente antes de soldarlo, monte los disipadores, lo alimente y ¡Bingo! anduvo de una, bueno despues de 6  intentos fallidos. Pero la verdad es que suena bastante bien, mas de lo que esperaba!



estimado amix;  
Qué ampli te armastes? 
Cuales fueron tus problemas? 
Como los resolvistes, cambiaste algo? 
Cual fué tu diseño final? 
Tendrías unas fotos para deleitar nuestros ojos??? 
Sé que son muchas pregus porfavor con calma y buen humor, se te agradecería enormemente; te felicito por tu constacia y dedicación; gracias!


----------



## idem258 (Dic 24, 2011)

Hola muchachos, veran, acabo de erminar mi pequeño ampli con un PAL007 y ahora lo que quiero es un SW....
por ahora tengo un SW de 12" 600W RMS, quiero que este me de buenos golpes y que al estar sonando, no deje en segundo plano a los sonidos de los parlantes... cuanto de potencia debe tener el amplificador para este SW?


----------



## angel36 (Feb 12, 2012)

Bien voy a probar realizar el ampli Nmos200 en la versión TO220
por que aparenta tener componente faciles de conseguir donde vivo...

una sola consulta  que  amperaje necesitaría en el trafo para q trabaje tranquilo en 4 Ohms?


----------



## gyeraldh (May 24, 2018)

Zet@ dijo:


> Saludos!!!
> Les cuento que el dia de ayer termine de armar el ampli de 200w, probe cada componente antes de soldarlo, monte los disipadores, lo alimente y ¡Bingo! anduvo de una, bueno despues de 6  intentos fallidos. Pero la verdad es que suena bastante bien, mas de lo que esperaba!



Hola Amigo. Cual amplificador armaste? El to_247?

Realicé el de 200w con irfp260 (to247) y funciona a la perfección. Tambien lo tengo simulado en Orcad 16 por si les interesa

Aclaro que hice un pequeño cambio. La resistencia R18 de 27k la cambié por una de 56k para aumentar la ganancia.


----------



## Zet@ (Jun 2, 2018)

Hola! Yo arme la versión to_247.


----------

